# Fishless cycling 20Gal Tank in 12 days!



## nytra420 (Jun 26, 2005)

Its all ready to go and im ready to add fish :king: 
My fist attemp wasnt successful so when i emptied the tank and started over the ammonia was already at 0.85ppm.
Over time little water has evaporated and been taken out during test tube testing. Ive kept tabs on Ammonia added and Nitite levels within 12 days, Enjoy! 
20 Gallon tank
Day 1 
Nitrite 0
Ammonia .85
Added 4 drops of clear ammonia (.99 cents at local food store)
Added 4 tspns of stress zyme

Day 2
Nitrite .25
Ammonia 1.00
Added 20 drops

Day 3 
Nitrite .75
Ammonia 1.00
Added 18 drops

Day 4
Nitrite 1.75
Amm. 1.50
Added 14 drops

Day 5
Nitrite 1.5
Amm. 4.0
Added 11 drops

Day 6
Nitrite 5.0
Amm. 1.5 
Added 5 drops

Day 7
Nitrite 4.5
Amm. 1.8
Added 7 drops
Added 4 tspns of stress zyme

Day 8
Nitrite 2.5
Amm. .75
Added 6 drops

Day 9
Nitrite 2.0
Amm. .75
Added 5 drops

Day 10
Nitrite .50
Amm. 0
Added 7 drops

Day 11
Nitrite 0
Amm. 0
Added 7 drops

Day 12
Nitrite 0
Amm. 0
Added 7 drops
7.2 PH
Temp kept at constant 78F
Conditioned water added when too much water was evaporated.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Sounds good! Why add the stress zyme though? And what are you nitrate readings?


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

Did you seed the tank with any bacteria or anything?


----------



## nytra420 (Jun 26, 2005)

On my first fishless cycle I added a plant, but it rose the nitrite so high and I added too much ammonia, 10 drops a day for 14 days not reducing the dosage. Figuring i loused up again I drained the water, and got rid of the plant but i bet some bacteria still remained.


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

the stress zyme also have some bacteria


----------



## nytra420 (Jun 26, 2005)

Ok my tank is fully cycled and I added fish. But have some questions, on liveaquaria they recommend a 30 gallon tank for the barbs and algae eater, I have a 20 gal will this still work out? The barbs really only max out at 2" anyways. I also want to know how to handle hardness and ph and alkalinity. Everything is peachy now but is adding all those chemicals like ph-up and such nessasary or can the water changes make everything work? 

2 Powder Blue Dwarf Gouramis

1 gold algae eater

6 cherry barbs


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Definately do NOT mess with the pH unless it is way out of range (5.5-8.5 is fine for most fish) watch the water parameters after the cycle (if you didn't add enough ammonia or something your water might need a few water changes)


----------

